# Any Easter Weekend(April 10-12) East Coast places to board?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

New to the forum, and started late in the season. Went to Catamount two weeks ago and Windham this past weekend and would like to get one more in. I was thinking Jay's Peak VT, any other suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, Jay will be your best bet. It can be awesome in April. Best day I had ot in the East was at Jay in April 2007 when it snowed constantly for most of the month with 8ft recorded! Plus, most people are in Spring mode by then, so there's hardly anyone there. They stay open as long as there is snow and demand. Stowe and Killington should still be open then too, but I suspect Jay might be a better bet for decent snow.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Stowe and Killington are probably the best. Most other mountains are closing on the 10th


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had good luck at Killington on Easter...no lift lines and decent conditions. Last year I think I was at Mt. Snow for Easter. Conditions were fine there too, but some bastard put a fake "free snowboard" certificate in a plastic Easter egg.  My 10 year old son found it and was overjoyed to give it to me because the week before some other bastard (presumably) had stolen my board there while my son was supposed to be watching it for me. I did not have the heart to tell my son that the certificate was fake.

Wow, I can't believe how mad I just got thinking about that again!
DEEP BREATH...PHEW


----------



## talman3eb (Feb 13, 2009)

damn that sucks about the egg and fake certificate thing. easter was in march last year so conditions for easter this year may be a little different, but hopefully lift lines will still be similar. i know i plan on going up to VT this easter since as stated above many mountains down by me are closing around 4/10


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm supposed to be up in VT for Easter Weekend as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, it looks like Jay's Peak it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Im hitting up Okemo


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Do the VT mountains slash ticket prices by that time?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> Do the VT mountains slash ticket prices by that time?


Not that I have seen. However, I have seen decent package deals that include lodging and lift ticket packages that are significantly cheaper than mid-season.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Killington has been sending out deal grabber emails about a week in advance...first 500 can get a full day lift ticket for $50 on certain days. They also have I think 50th anniversary weekend special, but I think it's overnight with lodging and I forget which weekends. You should be able to check these deals out on their website.


----------



## powderseeker (Mar 11, 2009)

That late in the season you may want to watch the weather and stay somewhere like either Burlington or Waterbury. From these places you can pretty easily hit Sugarbush, Stowe, or Jay - and maybe mix it up between a few places on different days. If you stay in Burlington and the snow is really bad for whatever reason at least you would have other stuff to do (skate, go to Burton, movies, Church Street, good food, etc.) Most resorts in Vermont will try to make until Easter, but the northern resorts tend to hold up better in the late season. Getting a room should not be a problem so you could even book last minute and see who has the best conditions for you (Mount Snow may have the best park that weekend, but 12" of random pow at Jay or Stowe is pretty common even in mid-April). Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

SugarLoaf gets a shit ton of snow in March. More than any other winter month. its far, but a sweet mountain. Im sure the same goes for Sunday River


----------



## powderseeker (Mar 11, 2009)

March is typically the biggest snow month for most resorts in northern New England - just not this year (so far).


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

powderseeker said:


> March is typically the biggest snow month for most resorts in northern New England - just not this year (so far).


Something to wish for, got a great deal on a new board and want to break it in. Just might try Belleayre on the 28th just in case. Hasn't been a real NY winter.:dunno:


----------

